# fish with a chunk missing



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Poor fish was actually healing....so this wound was old.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

couldn't tell much, what kinda fish was it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK just made it screen size and noticed it....is it some kinda Angel type fish??? Skinny wound so not sure what would have made it unless it was a needle type fish when it was younger???


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

the gash was probably 1" wide at the top. The fish was probably 10"+ long. Think it was a spade fish.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluediemond said:


> the gash was probably 1" wide at the top. The fish was probably 10"+ long. Think it was a spade fish.


Yep, a Spade.


----------

